
Ask HN: What are the best books on Silicon Valley and the dot com boom and bust? - dcl
I&#x27;d love to read some good accounts from people who went through or studied the dot com boom and bust. Varying perspectives would be great, founders, employees, VC&#x27;s, bankers, brokers etc.
======
samizdis
The New New Thing, by Michael Lewis, is about Jim Clark and the companies he
founded at the time. It's a good read.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_New_Thing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_New_New_Thing)

~~~
dcl
I've actually read that. Was very good.

------
japhyr
Totally Wired, by Andrew Smith, tells the story of the dot com boom and bust
from the NYC perspective. There was a lot more happening in NYC than I ever
imagined, and I lived there at the time. It was also a much more artistic
scene than I ever knew.

~~~
dcl
I live in Australia. What was going on in NYC at the time never even crossed
my mind. Will check it out.

------
Unknown_Unknown
John Carreyou: Bad Blood.

~~~
dcl
A bit more recent than the dot com boom but yeah good book.

